# Your pay rate?



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

looking for info. 
Perths Uber X rate is $1.0/km + 32c/min

What's your states rate? 
Thank you


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/⭐️australian⭐️wiki⭐️.54860/page-2#post-1490167


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

thank you... interesting that Canberra has the best rate .. hmm 
Sydney is good, but a nightmare for driving. food for thought. 
Thanks again


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Grand said:


> Just confirms my suspicion that the pinned threads are useless.
> Hey UberDriverAU,


The threads are perfectly good, think of how much time it saved people from replying with all of the various rates! 


Grand said:


> MyRedUber has not been on since January.
> Any ideas why?


No idea, hopefully all is well.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

The wiki is no longer sticky it seems Grand.


----------



## Screw driver (May 11, 2017)

Not enough for all the BS I put up with.


----------

